# Cheap Snowbear Rochester NY



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Saw this on Craigslist, not mine:

http://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/1489029700.html

SNOWBEAR plow---will truck/light truck or SKIDSTEER - $245 (rochester)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-30, 7:55PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nice plow, SNOWBEAR, will fit light truck, suv, skidsteer, etc. 
great unit for smaller jobs, or to get around light

call 585-755-1995


----------

